# Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph 49140 - First Impressions



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

I've always liked the Overseas collection, and an opportunity came up to purchase a serviced Vacheron Constantin 49140, I could not resist. I've been wanting to get a 'trinity' watch ever since I got into this hobby at the age of 17 first buying a vintage Omega seamaster, 9 years later I have finally managed to reach that goal. Since the watch came last Monday, it's been on my wrist every day and none of the other watches in my collection have had a look in.

First impressions are, this is a superbly made watch. The brushed/polished finish on the case and bracelet is superb. The 49140 is the old style which was produced between 1998-2004. It measures 40mm exc crown and has a simpler style bracelet compared to the current maltese cross bracelet. I really love the bezel design which incorporates the Vacheron maltese cross, this is something which is still currently used on the current Overseas models. The watch contains a vc cal 1137 which is based on the Piguet 1185. As far as column-wheel chronograph movements go it's up there with some of the best, and with a solid gold rotor, Vacheron finish it to the level you would expect. One minor gripe is that the watch does not hack (something that is also the case with the Breguet Type XX). Another slightly annoying issue is when a link is removed or added it tends to be either a little too tight or too loose.

When compared to the current 42mm version that I have tried on, there are pros and cons depending on how you feel about the differing styles. I personally do think the newer version is nicer, however the old style does have a more simple and elegant design. I had also considered the 39mm AP Royal Oak, but felt the Overseas is a little more interesting and AP was significantly more expensive. Due to the contained 40mm size (It actually wears smaller than most 40mm due to the small lugs and smaller dial) I have found it actually works well as a dress watch and since the watch is relatively thin for a chronograph, it fits well under the cuff. Those with smaller than 7/6.75 inch wrists may find the 40mm is more suited as the 42mm wears a lot larger.

I actually took the watch to the Vacheron boutique in New Bond st London to get a bracelet link inserted and I have to say the service there was very good. I received a nice leather box which can be used to case the watch when traveling. I have read on forums that Vacheron's after sales service can be a little inconsistent, so I hope when it comes to servicing time I will not regret the purchase.

Anyhow this thread would not be complete without pictures! (my wrist is just under 7 inches), movement picture taken from the web.







.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful VC! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Excellent choice!! I just picked up a 47450 Dual Time a couple months ago as my first "real" watch in my collection. I couldn't agree more in the heritage behind this watch. The Maltese cross bezel is beautifully polished against the satin case. The guilloche dial shimmers in pearlescent fashion. The crown is wound with such smooth fluidity. The watch has so much soul. 
I do have the 42mm and love it on my smaller wrist.









Sent from my 16M


----------



## jasoncd (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey plastique, do you mind sharing your wrist size?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

jasoncd said:


> Hey plastique, do you mind sharing your wrist size?


I have a small wrist at 6"1/4". 
But the 42mm VC looks good for me. I also have a couple 44mm watches which feel fine. Really depends on the lugs as well. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## srvwus (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll chime in with my thoughts. I just got the same 49140 as the OP today. I'd say it's on par with my AP ROC 25860 and was about 25% cheaper on the used market. I'll agree about the links being too big for a non-micro adjusting clasp. Finish is excellent with subtle polished steel to add a touch of bling. Otherwise just a top notch watch.










Here with its "Trinity" counterpart


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

Plastique--- I have a small wrist like yours. I have been considering the 49150 and going back and forth on the white vs grey and bracelet vs strap options -- only available on the white dial version. The link issue is something i am glad you mentioned because I am not sure if there is a micro adjust on the newer bracelets??? 
IL-RE and SRVWS I really like the 49140. I like the overall look of the 49150 a bit more but there is one thing I really really prefer on the 49140 and that is the numerals on the seconds sub dial. AP has also removed that from their updated ROO chronograph.. Anyway CONGRATULATIONS. it looks great on you.!!



plastique999 said:


> I have a small wrist at 6"1/4".
> But the 42mm VC looks good for me. I also have a couple 44mm watches which feel fine. Really depends on the lugs as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

mark1958 said:


> Plastique--- I have a small wrist like yours. I have been considering the 49150 and going back and forth on the white vs grey and bracelet vs strap options -- only available on the white dial version. The link issue is something i am glad you mentioned because I am not sure if there is a micro adjust on the newer bracelets???
> IL-RE and SRVWS I really like the 49140. I like the overall look of the 49150 a bit more but there is one thing I really really prefer on the 49140 and that is the numerals on the seconds sub dial. AP has also removed that from their updated ROO chronograph.. Anyway CONGRATULATIONS. it looks great on you.!!


Mark, yes I know you've been eyeing the Overseas...I still love mine due to its unique character. Coincidentally, I just changed out my leather strap for the metal bracelet for a fresh change. I do not know of a micro adjuster (I do have one on my Reverso which is nice) on the bracelet.

Interestingly, the AP design definitely appears and feels larger. Here is a 41mm I tried on - felt big. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

The VC OVerseas Chrono I tried on did not feel as big as a 43mm to me. SInce i have a black AP ROO Chrono I think if i go VC Overseas should go with white… but then… LOL


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

mark1958 said:


> Plastique--- I have a small wrist like yours. I have been considering the 49150 and going back and forth on the white vs grey and bracelet vs strap options -- only available on the white dial version. The link issue is something i am glad you mentioned because I am not sure if there is a micro adjust on the newer bracelets???
> IL-RE and SRVWS I really like the 49140. I like the overall look of the 49150 a bit more but there is one thing I really really prefer on the 49140 and that is the numerals on the seconds sub dial. AP has also removed that from their updated ROO chronograph.. Anyway CONGRATULATIONS. it looks great on you.!!


Mark,

I personally prefer the 41950, the bracelet is superb and the fact that you can change to a leather strap is good too. The 49140 bracelet is still very nice and some people do prefer the more simple desisgn. One thing I prefer about the 49140 is the dial layout, two proportioned subdials at 3 and 9 and a smaller subdial at 6. the 49150 dial seems a bit odd looking to me. Pricewise the 49140 can be had for 50% of the price of a used 49150. I think the 49140 is one of the best value high end buys (The equivalent AP RO Chrono on the used market is significantly more). Size wise the contained 40mm of the 49140 means it works well in all situations and can even be worn in dressy situations. the 49150 I feel wears much larger and has a more sporty look at 42.5mm but I think it looks superb on a croco strap.


----------



## Bladesfield (Jan 24, 2015)

Definitely a great watch. I went with the 49140 over the 49150 because of its smaller 40mm case. The 42mm newer ones felt a bit too big on my smaller wrist. The lug to lug on the newer ones are around 52mm which extends past the top of my wrist a bit while the 40mm's 50mm lug to lug fits just right.

Can't wait to get mine back from service.



Question: Does anyone know if the 49140 is anti-magnetic like the 49150? It doesn't mention it anywhere, so I'm guessing no?


----------



## T90MotoGP (Dec 10, 2006)

plastique999 said:


> Excellent choice!! I just picked up a 47450 Dual Time a couple months ago as my first "real" watch in my collection. I couldn't agree more in the heritage behind this watch. The Maltese cross bezel is beautifully polished against the satin case. The guilloche dial shimmers in pearlescent fashion. The crown is wound with such smooth fluidity. The watch has so much soul.
> I do have the 42mm and love it on my smaller wrist.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that watch is so beautiful it makes the car disappear from view. Vacheron design is superior even to Porsche, amazing.


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

that is one classy watch.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I think the Overseas would look great at 38-39mm for small to average wrists. The blue dial one would be my grail if it was offered in that size. The 40mm is ok I guess, but I think the 42mm looks horrible on all but extra large wrists. It's one thing for a dive watch to be that big. Too bad companies that charge such high prices can't be bothered to offer some different sizes. When spending a lot of money on a watch, I want it to look classy and proportional, not gaudy and "in your face".


----------

